# After ahwile do any of you Forget what you read?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I was thinking last night about there first five Horus Heresy books. I was trying to sum them all up one book at a time in my mind. I couldnt! I know what happens, but then I dont know what happens in the books. I seemed to forgotten. So after I read Battle of the Abyss, I will be rereading the first three books.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Happens to me all the time. Especially 'cause I read very fast, usualy 2-3 days for a book. Since start of the year I read Eisenhorn triology, Storm of Iron, Prospero Burns and Firedrake. 

I would love if I could read slowly, but there is no way when I'm reading something first time.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I sort of understand what you mean, I get through so many books that- whilst I remember the general plot- I forget the details of the books I've read.

I've polished off about 6-7 books since New Years and I know that by the summer time I wont be able to remember who said or did what with any deal of accuracy unless I actually pick the book up again and check (and of course I wont remember the page so I'll have to try and find a passage I recognise as being near what I'm looking for).


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

it sucks man. Maybe after I finish all the present books of the Heresy, I will go back and touch up.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't really forget but many books I re-read again to brush up or just because they were so good!


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I forget everything, but the overrall story arc or a key scene after a very short time.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yup i forget some details. Can get annoying, but at least the overall plot stays in my head.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup, I think everyone forgets to a degree. Reading the novel twice though definitely helps.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Didn't you just start recently? I remember every detail about every 40k book I have read. I started reading the Horus Heresy 6 or so months ago. I have read all 15 books. Then I moved on to 40k. I have read Soul Hunter, Fear the Alien, Assault on Black reach, Angels of Darkness. I have also read the Eisenhorn Omnibus, which is really 3 books. And now and on the last few hundred pages of Ravenor which is 3 large books at 900 pages. 

I literally just tested myself and named the main protagonists or every Horus Heresy novel.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

last time i read horus rising was 3years ago now...lol. 

It takes awhile for me to dregde up some names.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

minute details get forgotten... except in exceptional cases where a book is just so fricken good like Ciaphas Cain, I'll remember more. Mostly I would have to go back, I'll remember someone said something to the extent of something, then someone will say, "hey prove it". Then I'll have to go back, look and it'll take me so long I get pissed and just don't bother LOL


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

The first three from the HH series definitely seem to mould into one for me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, I tend to forget as well, I remember the general arc but not the omg details. Makes it nice because you can reread books .


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I think this is relevant, but I'm currently reading Nagash The Sorcerer and I have to say that it's very hard to hold on to the info. I'm reading the HH and ToL series and can remember Horus Rising-Fulgrim decently enough and Heldenhammer but I can barely remember anything from the first Nagash book. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I remember the general story of a book very well, same with the endings and any really cool battles and things, but considering that I read a book like... All the time, and I am also quite fast at reading (heck, I knocked of the last Harry Potter book in one day), so I tend to forget the small details, such as names and stuff.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

Funny this comes up now, as I am just finishing re-reading Horus Rising some 3 odd years after reading it for the first time. I am finding that rather than having forgotten, I have managed to persuade myself that events/battles in HR happened in one of the other early books. 

As NiceGuyEddy says, they do tend to mould into one and you would have to be particularly keen on them to remember every detail. Very keen indeed lol.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well it depends. Certain things in books, scenes that I think are cool or lines I also think are cool stick in my mind. I can always remember the plot of a book and most major events, but its the smaller things that fade over time. Though I find that once I pick up a book it starts to come back to me.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i forget them until i get a little reminder. ive seen alot of covers recently of old books i forgot i read but then read the synopsis and think 'shit, ive read that already' i think ive read like 90% of 40k novels has some you couldnt buy i got from the library and was reading a minimum of 1 a week at one point. the only thing i hate is when you find one you think you havent read, get into it and then think i know what happens next. done that before but can never bring myself to finish a whole book ive read before already.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I generally try to read a book twice. That way I find the knowledge sticks in. I claim to be a fluff wiz so I have to know as much as I can by heart.


----------

